# Sandusky Bay



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

I have been wanting to try and fish Sandusky Bay so i can fish some different waters and catch some bigger cats than what I usually do out of the lakes around Akron. Problem is, the only thing I know how to get to in Sandusky is Cedarpoint and I have no idea where Sandusky bay even is and if/where I can shore fish form there. Can anyone help me out with directions to the bay and a general spot that I will have shore access from? I dont want anyones sppecific spot, I think finding that spot yourself is half the fun in figuring out new waters. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks guys and stay safe out there on the water.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Bay view bridge in Bayview


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

108 views and 1 reply, seriously??? Thanks, Fishin216, for the one and only response to this question.


----------



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

Did it occur to you that he may have given you the right answer? 
Seriously try the spot.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

FISHIN216 said:


> Bay view bridge in Bayview


Fish here typically once a week, but over the last few weeks fishing has heavily diminished,but like he said its the best place to go


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

no_luck_again said:


> Did it occur to you that he may have given you the right answer?
> Seriously try the spot.


Yes, it did. But I find it hard to belive that given the size that Sandusky Bay is and all the reports I have read from the past about the size of the fish in there, that every one is fishing at the Bayview Bridge. That would be site to see during a tourney. I plan on trying the spot though.

I hope your attitude improved a little since 8:37 this morning. Maybe next time try and contribute to the thread hmmm???? There is always one.......SMH


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

City fisher said:


> Yes, it did. But I find it hard to belive that given the size that Sandusky Bay is and all the reports I have read from the past about the size of the fish in there, that every one is fishing at the Bayview Bridge. That would be site to see during a tourney. I plan on trying the spot though.
> 
> I hope your attitude improved a little since 8:37 this morning. Maybe next time try and contribute to the thread hmmm???? There is always one.......SMH


what is wrong with you? this isnt a mandatory participation site, this thread is buried in the species section under catfish...why dont you post in the northwest fishing reports section???! Most guys on here wont give up their spots, so do some google mapping and driving around during the day to scope out a good spot, its not hard.


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Only fished there once , but we had luck on the banks by lions park as well as the rocks on newberry ave. I think that's the bridge just after bayview. 

Side note; we prefished the day before and were crushing them on newberry rocks. Weather was nice and cloudy. Following day white caps and couldn't get a bite.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Silent Mike said:


> what is wrong with you? this isnt a mandatory participation site, this thread is buried in the species section under catfish...why dont you post in the northwest fishing reports section???! Most guys on here wont give up their spots, so do some google mapping and driving around during the day to scope out a good spot, its not hard.


Maybe you should read the OP again. I didnt ask for specific spots, just an area in general. And I asked a catfishing question in the catfish section and thats wrong, to ask a specific question about a specific species in that species designated spot on the forum??? I was going to post in the NW section as well, but didnt see the need to post my thread in numerous spots so I didnt add any more congestion to the site by double posting a thread topic. I have done some google mapping and if gas wasnt 3.65 a gallon, I would be more than happy to drive from Akron to Sandusky to drive around and scope spots out. There is nothing wrong with me by the way, I just expected more than one answer from 108 views, as I am sure anyone would, except for you and the other guy above, obviously. I in no way said it was mandatory participation, I know how a forum works. You know you cant tell Sarcasm or any other emotion through written word with out great detail being put into it, don't you?? Its all in the way you read it and process how it was written. Most people with negative attitudes will read something completely innocent and messing around, like I did, and turn it into something negative. Maybe take that into consideration the next time you read something and automatically think the person is 100% serious. Dont worry, I have the same conversation, through text by the way, with my wife on a weekly basis about what she reads as a sarcastic remark because of the way she reads it or thinks, I will say that again for you, thinks thats the tone behind what I texted her. And normally she, like you in this case, are 100% dead wrong in your assumption that I was being a dick or was being anything more than what I was. Next time I will let you know I was just messing around.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

MoreBass said:


> Only fished there once , but we had luck on the banks by lions park as well as the rocks on newberry ave. I think that's the bridge just after bayview.
> 
> Side note; we prefished the day before and were crushing them on newberry rocks. Weather was nice and cloudy. Following day white caps and couldn't get a bite.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks MoreBass for the info. If it wasnt so far from Akron I would drive up a few days before I go to try and locate some spots better than I can using Google maps and old threads talking about places I have no idea where they are. I plan on trying the Bayview Bridge like was mentioned. Have to start somewhere and that will give me good starting spot hopefully. Again, I really appreciate the info thanks again.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

City fisher said:


> Maybe you should read the OP again. I didnt ask for specific spots, just an area in general. And I asked a catfishing question in the catfish section and thats wrong, to ask a specific question about a specific species in that species designated spot on the forum??? I was going to post in the NW section as well, but didnt see the need to post my thread in numerous spots so I didnt add any more congestion to the site by double posting a thread topic. I have done some google mapping and if gas wasnt 3.65 a gallon, I would be more than happy to drive from Akron to Sandusky to drive around and scope spots out. There is nothing wrong with me by the way, I just expected more than one answer from 108 views, as I am sure anyone would, except for you and the other guy above, obviously. I in no way said it was mandatory participation, I know how a forum works. You know you cant tell Sarcasm or any other emotion through written word with out great detail being put into it, don't you?? Its all in the way you read it and process how it was written. Most people with negative attitudes will read something completely innocent and messing around, like I did, and turn it into something negative. Maybe take that into consideration the next time you read something and automatically think the person is 100% serious. Dont worry, I have the same conversation, through text by the way, with my wife on a weekly basis about what she reads as a sarcastic remark because of the way she reads it or thinks, I will say that again for you, thinks thats the tone behind what I texted her. And normally she, like you in this case, are 100% dead wrong in your assumption that I was being a dick or was being anything more than what I was. Next time I will let you know I was just messing around.


was talking about this post:


> I hope your attitude improved a little since 8:37 this morning. Maybe next time try and contribute to the thread hmmm???? There is always one.......SMH


...this wasnt a "messing around" type of post.

you posted a location based thread in a small sub forum....post in the fishing reports section to get more responses...seriously, the species sections are more for general techniques, baits, cover, etc


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Im guilty, I was lurking, had several views looking for the same answers you were looking for but as most threads go I had nothing to contribute....LOL

If you ever head to Central or Southern Ohio, I could point you tosome good info... Until then, good luck as channels should have moved off the banks by now ( Post spawn) 

Salmonid


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks salmonid, I appreciate that. I will def. let you know if I am ever down that way


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

No problem. Hopefully its a great day of fishing for you. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> Fish here typically once a week, but over the last few weeks fishing has heavily diminished,but like he said its the best place to go


Ya it seems you have to be on a boat this time of year to really tear them up in there. I went out way after the fireworks early morning july 5th with my brothers and we tore it up. Something about 3 am with cats 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## C.O.CATFISH (Sep 10, 2009)

He hit the nail on the head with the Bayview bridge...or if you can find you some real estate by Whites Landing you should do ok over there also..I live in Columbus and fish there as much as possible..another tip is,fish the point or the side facing the train tracks...I have never been skunked while there and always happy with the size of fish and I always do good with night crawlers or raw shrimp w/garlic powder and always C&R..another thing, when you hear a train about to cross the water,watch your poles...the bite will be on...I don't know why but it happens every time. Good luck City.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses guys, I appreciate it greatly.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

the extra views could be guests. gotta have patience with forums.


----------

